# Engineers Australia Skill Assessment time frame



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, 
Newbie here and this forum is going to be my home for some time...

I am looking to submit my application to Engineers Australia in by 15th April.

I understand that the lead time is 19 weeks as per their website..still, am looking for the comfort as to whats the usual time frame thay take to assess your application.

I am hoping to get it done in time so that I can apply to DIAC in time (before there is any rule change in June).

Thanks in anticipation..

GSR1603


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Newbie here and this forum is going to be my home for some time...
> 
> I am looking to submit my application to Engineers Australia in by 15th April.
> ...



Hi....i have applied from UAE for EA skills assessment and my receipt is dated 17th January 2013...i am still waiting for a response.


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im in Abu Dhabi and I will start the process in in May by sending my CDR,,,timeframe is mentioned to be 19 weeks,,,is it gonna be that long if i don't want to claim points for work experience ?


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

damian8 said:


> Im in Abu Dhabi and I will start the process in in May by sending my CDR,,,timeframe is mentioned to be 19 weeks,,,is it gonna be that long if i don't want to claim points for work experience ?


Well you may add around 4.5 months to your application receipt date for outcome on EA Skills assessment i believe...

Not only work experience points,,, but if you have a degree which is non-accredited...then u need to go through the process...i am not sure which category u r applying for...i am talking abt general skilled workers category...

best of luck


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

my degree is not falling under Sydney or Washington accords thats why Im applying for CDR.
In Engineering Australia website they mentioned the time frame for CDR process is 19 weeks.

I just want Engineers Australia to do accreditation for my degree without doing an assessment for my working experience (I have less than 3 years overseas - 0 point) and I believe it should be less than 19 weeks.

I will apply for 190 or 189 Visa.

did you use a migration agent ?


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

damian8 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> my degree is not falling under Sydney or Washington accords thats why Im applying for CDR.
> In Engineering Australia website they mentioned the time frame for CDR process is 19 weeks.
> ...



Oh I understand. Even I have applied for only degree accreditation. 19 weeks apply to that as well. Maybe if lucky, we might only save 1-2 weeks from tht. Its going to be 3 months to the receipt of my application.

No, we did not use a migration agent. Everything on our own. Are you going through an agent? stay in touch


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

I will be applying for 189 and currently working on my CDR.

I should be able to submit my application by end of April. After that long wait of 19 weeks.


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks again bro..if u live in Abu Dhabi maybe we can meet someday and discuss about it


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

gsr1603 said:


> I will be applying for 189 and currently working on my CDR.
> 
> I should be able to submit my application by end of April. After that long wait of 19 weeks.



I know...cdr preparation is a tough thing....we also too around 2-3 months to get it ready and waiting since then....surely can meet one day...

ACS procedure is short ...it takes only 2 months for assessment..provided one has got experience and degree in IT


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

yes EA has the longest process among all the other authorities. for now im waiting for my ielts results to start the EA process.

check ur inbox

Have a nice day


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi GSR1603,

If you send a blank email to following address you will be able to know current processing date and guess how long it may take for your application.

"sending a blank email to *[email protected]* with the sole word 'Status' in the email subject line. You will receive an automatic response."


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks mate!

Just did that...they are currently processing CDRs received on 29 November 2012...


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a question here ,, I just have 2.5 years working experience in one company..can I write about my final year project in episode one and episode 2 and 3 about the same company and same job tile ? the only difference is the machine (Technology ) I was dealing with


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Damian,

Australia migration Skill assessment states the following:

It may use material from:

• an engineering task undertaken as part of your
educational program;
• a project you have worked on or are currently
working on;
• a specific position that you occupied or currently
occupy (in this case, the career episode must comprise
more than a mere duty statement);
• a particular engineering problem that you were required
to solve.

As long as you are demonstrating your technical expertise in the three episodes ( not overlapping skills), you should be fine.


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

big like ,,,,thank you gsr1603


----------



## saifnow (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Damian,

If you want you can use projects as career episode which you have done during studying in university.


----------



## vovon (Jan 5, 2013)

yes! its gonna take that long. My receipt date was 23.08.12 and got EA + in january. During that time it was showing 15 weeks as lead time on the website.


----------



## afd (Oct 2, 2013)

I got a positive assessment from EA. It has been a month so far and still I didn't receive the outcome letter. I got the soft copy from EA. 

After inquiring EA told it could have been lost in the mail and now I have order a duplicate copy. They require a Statutory declaration or equivalent explaining why I require another letter. Can someone who has experience the same explain how to go about Statutory declaration. Can I write the request on simple piece of paper


----------



## rojerron (Feb 20, 2013)

afd said:


> I got a positive assessment from EA. It has been a month so far and still I didn't receive the outcome letter. I got the soft copy from EA.
> 
> After inquiring EA told it could have been lost in the mail and now I have order a duplicate copy. They require a Statutory declaration or equivalent explaining why I require another letter. Can someone who has experience the same explain how to go about Statutory declaration. Can I write the request on simple piece of paper


Hi, I applied for the cdr 1 month back. could you share when you applied for the cdr assisment and when you got the response. If you could plz send me an email as well roneyj3 at gmail dot com.


----------



## mech2009 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi All,

can anyone suggest on my case.

I am a mechanical engineer with 5 years of IT exp only and planning to apply for assessment as Engineering technologist with CDR process.Please suggest if it fine to get considered for AUS PR.


----------



## qamar425 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congratulations to Deepthi & Andy on getting positive outcome from EA.

Dear friends could you plz help me make right decision by giving your valuable suggestions in submitting my EOI.

I'm hopeful to get my positive outcome (InshaAllah) in a couple of weeks as my CDR application was received by EA on Oct, 08, 2015.Howevver, unlike Andy I did not get any email from EA til now regarding my outcome. Should I send EA an inquiry email requesting them to send me scanned/soft copy of the outcome letter.Do they provide complete information through email regarding outcome as well as relevant skilled employment (No. of yrs of experience) if they refuse to send scanned copy of the outcome.At the time of CDR application submission my total experience was 7 yrs 9 months.However as of today it is 8 yrs 02 that makes me eligible to claim 15 points.

If I claim 15 point against my experience I can reach the threshold requirement for 189 visa of 60 points.Otherwise I'm left with the option to only opt for State nomination 190 visa.Would it be a wise decision to go for 189 and claim 15 point against my experience as I'm already sitting at the edge.I'm also planning to get reassessment of my skilled employment duration by sending the fresh reference letter along with the other supporting docs to make my claim for 15 points
strong before lodging my final application to DIAC.

Please share your experience if anyone of you have gone through the same route.

Waiting for our kind response..

Qamar
ANZSCO 233311
Electrical Engineer


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Dear Experts, 
I had submitted my assessment on 18th March, and today received the outcome under ANZSCO-233914. But EA did not out any comments related to my experience, whether I had submitted reference letters from my current and former employer. 

Note: I had not applied for "Additional Services" during EA Assessment Application. 

Since there are no comments related to my work experience in the assessment outcome, am I sill able to claim points in EOI? 

Really confused now.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

azimcuetcse01 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I had submitted my assessment on 18th March, and today received the outcome under ANZSCO-233914. But EA did not out any comments related to my experience, whether I had submitted reference letters from my current and former employer.
> 
> Note: I had not applied for "Additional Services" during EA Assessment Application.
> ...



I am quite sure that you cannot claim points for your experience unless it has been verified by the relevant institution, in your case Engineers Australia. 

They only check your degree and give a suitable outcome for your degree and provide no other information regarding work. 

If your points is not enough and do need experience to be verified, then you may have to again apply for verifying relevant work experience.

Just my two cents.

Sudeep


----------



## azimcuetcse01 (May 10, 2015)

Hi, how can I apply for only experience assessment now ?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sudeepdai said:


> I am quite sure that you cannot claim points for your experience unless it has been verified by the relevant institution, in your case Engineers Australia.
> 
> They only check your degree and give a suitable outcome for your degree and provide no other information regarding work.
> 
> ...


Here is a little info. YES, you can claim points for work experience without being assessed by Engineers Australia. If i am not wrong EA is the only body which doest provide mandatory opinion on experience assessment unlike other bodies i-e ACS, VETASSAS etc. But, it is still recommended to get it assessed by EA, it will put you in a safe position of not over claiming points and chances of visa refusal due to that.


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Serious issue!!

Please help!!

I cant answer the inquiry put on me by engineering assessment CO due to a reason. Can I withdraw my assessment at this stage without answering the inquiry and resubmit it with correct documents for assessment? Will they put me on black list if I don't answer the query???


----------

